# Druckproblem HP Deskjet 5550!



## jaquline (12. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Windows 2000 Professional SP4 Rechner, auf dem ist ein HP Deskjet 5550
über einen Printserver angeschlossen.
Der druckt auch ohne weiteres, nur das nach dem Drucken (z.b. Testseite) der Druckauftrag nicht verschwindet sonden er eine Meldung bringt, das er die 3. von 1.   Seite nicht drucken kann!!? Versteh das wer will, der Auftrag hat nur eine Seite, und auf einmal zeigt er wirklich an: 3/1 Seiten gedruckt. :suspekt: 

Ich habe schon den Port gelöscht, neuangelegt, Treiber neuinstalliert, eine neuere Version Probiert. Hat alles nichts geholfen. Bin jetzt langsam am Verzweifeln.  

Das seltsame, was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das das ganze Anscheinend ohne Probleme unter Windows XP SP2 funktioniert.

Ich bin wirklich für jeden Lösungsansatz dankbar.

vlg Jaquline


----------

